# Superman coming back



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

Yes it is true. We have another remake of Superman on the way to the BigScreen. They say Kevin Costner may play the farmer dad. Hope its better than the last 5 or six or etc., etc.


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0770828/


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I'd say I'd hope it's better than the last 3. As in better than III, IV (The Quest for Peace) and "Superman Returns".

I liked "Superman: The Movie" and Superman II - though I prefer the Donner cut.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Looks like Lindsay Lohan is in this move. Another "Charlie Sheen". She has been in and out of rehab for years and will probably go to jail next month for theft.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

I really liked _Superman Returns_. I intensely disliked the Christopher Reeves versions, particularly the one where he has lost his powers and gets beat up in the diner, gets his powers back and makes it a point to beat up the guy. So _not_ the Superman theme simply that "might makes right." Lots of license taken with the story, and I hated the comic villain approach to the Gene Hackman one.

_Superman Returns_ was truer to the comic books, bearing in mind that I stopped reading comix many years ago, and Superman didn't have a son at that point (didn't I hear that he did now in the comic books?).

I'm not sure why everyone disliked it, but it's my favorite. I'm sorry that team won't be doing another one.


----------



## Renard (Jun 21, 2007)

Please this time with this new Superman, NO MORE Lex Luthor as a villain, I want a real bad ass villain with powerful strength such as Zod, Ursa, Brainiac.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Dario33 said:


>


:biggthump


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

According to very reliable sources. The new super villian will be?????????
The one and only General ZOD:eek2::eek2::eek2: . To be played by Michael Shannon I believe.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

Charise said:


> _Superman Returns_ was truer to the comic books, bearing in mind that I stopped reading comix many years ago, and Superman didn't have a son at that point (didn't I hear that he did now in the comic books?).


Why would you ever stop reading comic books? :lol:


----------

